# Benzaldehyde via Oxidation of Benzyl Alcohol



## Fenster (Oct 27, 2022)

Greetings,

Benzaldehyde in some parts of the world is heavily controlled and watched. Even in Europe ordering quantity of Benzaldehyde is a red flag. Here I offer a simple reaction using easy to acquire or make reactants in conditions that are not too difficult for the amateur home scientist. I will keep this very short and attach the source document for your reference.

>>>>>>Start<<<<<<<<<

Reactants :
155.5ml BzOH
65.5ml HNo3
5g NaNo2
500ml H20
750ml Saturated NaHCO3 solution
25ml Saturated NaCl solution

Equipment :
1000ml RBF
Reflux Condenser
Temp controlled heating mantle + Mag stir
Water Bath Pyrex

Add 500ml H2O to a 1000ml RBF, put on water bath preheated to 90 C and start stirring, allow time for H20 to come to temp. Add 65.5ml HNo3 (70% conc.) followed by 5g of NaNO2 in 10ml of H2O. Add 155.5ml of BzOH. Attach reflux condenser and reflux at 90C for 240mins. Separate the organic layer and wash 3 times with saturated NaHCO3 solution and once with saturated NaCl solution. Heat to 120 C for 10mins, then simple distillation of BA, or vacuum distillation.

≥>>>>end<<<<≤

This is very simple, uses OTC reactants that are heavily used in the food industry. If one is determined enough you will find a pathway from sodium benzoate. Yields are always over 80% when the controls are well maintained. Please see the attached paper for reference. Ask any questions or feel free to post revisions. I have a photo of the setup somewhere but I think it's pretty self explanatory.

"Y'all fuck wit da war?!?"


----------

